# New York photos from the 1970s



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a neat selection of NY photos from the 70s:


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fascinating but it's a shame that the photographs are loaded too fast. I hope the original uploader can fix that.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 8, 2011)

Superb - compliments my fascination with NYC , and in particular the way that the city just went so wrong - but pulled back again. First trip was in 1984 when the subway in particular was still edgy and graffiti marked , the streets were not exactly safe andf clean.

Whilst the cleaned up city of today is great - and not wishing to  go back to the anarchy then - it is quite remarkable. A good friend of mine who scaped the money to live on W79th St then related how carefull you had to be in walking home at night - certain streets were almost "no go" - compared to the middle class (but still a bit radical) area it is now. She had left the Bronx in the early  70's - her home born apartment on 174th St went from Jewish to burned out wreck in a few years - but is now refurbished and a good place to live.

The resiliance of the city ......


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

I liked that.  

It reminded me of a novel - quite an odd one - that I read once.  It's called Time and Again, by Jack Finney.  It was written in 1970, but is about a New York illustrator who is recruited by a secretive agency to travel in time to the winter of 1882.  What's odd about the novel is the inclusion of photographs, drawings and diagrams.  These play a big part in the narrative.  So what you get is a very visual contrast between the New York of 1970 and the New York of 1882, as the old skyline is being replaced by ever higher buildings.  A fascinating look at the life of a city, its buildings, and its transport systems.  I'd recommend it to anyone who knows New York.

Digression.  But it's what sprung to mind when I watched the clip.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 11, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Superb - compliments my fascination with NYC , and in particular the way that the city just went so wrong - but pulled back again. First trip was in 1984 when the subway in particular was still edgy and graffiti marked , the streets were not exactly safe andf clean.
> 
> Whilst the cleaned up city of today is great - and not wishing to go back to the anarchy then - it is quite remarkable. A good friend of mine who scaped the money to live on W79th St then related how carefull you had to be in walking home at night - certain streets were almost "no go" - compared to the middle class (but still a bit radical) area it is now. She had left the Bronx in the early 70's - her home born apartment on 174th St went from Jewish to burned out wreck in a few years - but is now refurbished and a good place to live.
> 
> The resiliance of the city ......


 
I recently read a book called "South Bronx Rising" which chronicles in detail what you mention in your post.

I am fascinated by the story of New York in the 70s and how somewhere so famous, so central to modern society nearly fell apart completely.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 11, 2012)

Very much so - the city had a virtual death wish (for many reasons , including a huge laissez faire approach to city budgets etc) , virtually bankrupted "Ford to NYC , Drop Dead" being the answer printed in the Daily Post  when a bale out was asked from the Federal administration, - yet not without pain has rebuilt its status , and many of its ravaged areas.

Some people miss the edginess , and it must have been both invigorating and challenging to get  by - yet cities are all about people and resilience. I am glad I did a run out to the Bronx in the late 80's when you could still see some of the desolation - albeit from the safety of the elevated 6 train !


----------

